#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  > Прошу помолиться >  > > >  >  >  годовщина

## Chong_Kwan

А вчера была годовщина Учителя очень многих людей, а кому-то просто подателя знания. Евгения Торчинова, огромного человека, ученого, университетского преподавателя и буддиста. А никто, к сожалению, и не вспомянул... Помянем, братия и сестры?

----------


## До

Светлая память!

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Ерш, там, кстати на доске написано про сакридогамина... прикинь?
до сих пор очень жаль!  :Frown:

----------


## Framin

Ой, а я и не знал, что он умер  :Frown: 
Светлая память!

----------


## Ануруддха

Светлая память!

----------


## Mu Nen

Светлая память...

----------


## Good

Говорят, что хороший был человек.
Земля ему пухом.

----------


## TAndra

Пусть земля ему будет пухом...

----------


## Константин_К.

Спасибо за то, что он сделал.

----------


## Alert

Помянем Евгения Алексеевича.

----------


## sidhi

ом мани пеме хунг

----------

